# Loire Chateaux allowing overnight parking



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Doing a bit of research for next year's trip - a slowish meander from Chablis to Brittany mostly along the Loire valley.

This year on our way down to Nantes we stopped at Château La Bourbensais at Pleugueneuc (http://www.labourbansais.com/), it was a nice diversion and we found the motorhomes were allowed to stay in the car park overnight, this got me wondering whether any of the Loire châteaux had a similar arrangement.

I've looked on a few châteaux websites and they make no mention of such a possibility but it doesn't mean that they don't allow such a thing. So it's over to you good people, what do you know? Does anyone have experience of overnight stays in chateaux grounds/car-parks? If so what was it like?

I know there are plenty of aires and campsites in the region but I'm looking to open up the possibilities.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I seem to remember there being an Aire / motorhome parking outside Villandry. Its a few years ago now though since we were there. If your into Gardens thats the one to go for.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Not on the Loire but just to the south of Amboise on the Cher is Chateau Chenonceaux where you can park up for the night.

We parked up for a few hours in the normal carpark where overnighting is not allowed but had a look at the overnight spot. Looks ok but right in front of the railway line so might be a bit noisy, only a few mins stroll from the chateau though...

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/cci.php?numero=11057

Pete


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Chateau Chambord. Two MH parking areas , some shaded by trees, barrier entry/exit and payment, 11 Euros per night, fresh water and dumping facilities, very close to the Chateau which also has shops and cafes. We were looking for a handy overnight spot with something interesting to see en route to the Alps, this fitted the bill perfectly.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I agree with Barry that there's an aire outside / opposite the château at Villandry. We were there three years ago.

In April last year we went to Cheverny where there is an aire very close to the château.

I know you asked for parking in the grounds, but the aires I mentioned are more or less for motorhomers visiting the châteaux. 


Chris


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

barryd said:


> I seem to remember there being an Aire / motorhome parking outside Villandry. Its a few years ago now though since we were there. If your into Gardens thats the one to go for.





ChrisandJohn said:


> I agree with Barry that there's an aire outside / opposite the château at Villandry. We were there three years ago.
> 
> In April last year we went to Cheverny where there is an aire very close to the château.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys, I couldn't find Cheverny in AtA, it doesn't mean it isn't there, it just means it hasn't been inspected and listed. This is useful stuff.



peejay said:


> Not on the Loire but just to the south of Amboise on the Cher is Chateau Chenonceaux where you can park up for the night.
> 
> We parked up for a few hours in the normal carpark where overnighting is not allowed but had a look at the overnight spot. Looks ok but right in front of the railway line so might be a bit noisy, only a few mins stroll from the chateau though...
> 
> ...


Pete,

We stayed at Camping Le Moulin Fort just down the river from Chenonceaux in 2014, we had our daughter with us at the time and she's no fan of aires, which meant campsites, fortunately it is a nice site about a mile from the chateau.

Incidentally, there's a municipal campsite just down from that parking space, it looked OK but little used so if that parking area is full...

As for the trains, we hardly noticed them after a while.



Gretchibald said:


> Chateau Chambord. Two MH parking areas , some shaded by trees, barrier entry/exit and payment, 11 Euros per night, fresh water and dumping facilities, very close to the Chateau which also has shops and cafes. We were looking for a handy overnight spot with something interesting to see en route to the Alps, this fitted the bill perfectly.


Thanks, that's another added to the list!

Any more for any more?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If your relying on the Aires book I would also have a look on www.campingcar-infos.com which really does have all the Aires.


----------



## SteveRallye1 (Nov 29, 2016)

Two here might be of interest, Samur, its in the Aires book, turn left as you leave the end of the bridge,the chateau is right in front of you, the aire is about 400 mtr along the road at the rear. The other also in the book is right in front of a chateau at Gace in the square, although this one is the town hall (Marie) .Both ideal for restaurants on doorstep.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

The co-ordinates for the entrance to the motorhome section of the parking area at Cheverny are:

N 47° 29' 53.12"

E 1° 27' 41.54"

It is signposted off the D102 in the centre of town.


Chris


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks all for your tips. Plenty of food for thought there.

BarryD, great link, thanks for posting.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

OK, not a Chateau but listed as the only town on an island on the Loire, well worth a look around at the île de Béhuard, its like stepping back in time. You can overnight in the carpark where water and toilets available. Listed on the 'petites cites de charactere' website....

http://www.angersloiretourisme.com/en/discover/places/ile-de-behuard-spiritual-island

http://www.petitescitesdecaractere.com/fr/nos-petites-cites-de-caractere/behuard

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/cci.php?numero=8679

Pete


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

peejay said:


> OK, not a Chateau but listed as the only town on an island on the Loire, well worth a look around at the île de Béhuard, its like stepping back in time. You can overnight in the carpark where water and toilets available. Listed on the 'petites cites de charactere' website....
> 
> http://www.angersloiretourisme.com/en/discover/places/ile-de-behuard-spiritual-island
> 
> ...


Interesting little spot, thanks for that!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

This thread is of great interest to us as we are thinking of changing to a Fifth Wheeler. This, of course, would exclude us from the aires but might not exclude us from parking at a private Chateaux???


Also wondered about France Passion for Fifth Wheeler?


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

patp said:


> This thread is of great interest to us as we are thinking of changing to a Fifth Wheeler. This, of course, would exclude us from the aires but might not exclude us from parking at a private Chateaux???
> 
> Also wondered about France Passion for Fifth Wheeler?


I thought France Passion was limited to motorhomes, although one or two places seem to operate their own camping areas (e.g. not just within the France Passion scheme), which may allow a 5th wheeler but you could be taking a chance there. Why not contact them.

Access may be limited and the guide may not give you an indication of that.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Surely as a fifth wheeler is in effect just an articulated motorhome they should not be excluded from aires unless of course you were to uncouple and clear off in the pick-up for days on end leaving the habitation bit in the aire.

The habitation section of a fifth wheeler is much closer to being a motorhome than a towed caravan.


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Thanks Barry*



barryd said:


> I seem to remember there being an Aire / motorhome parking outside Villandry. Its a few years ago now though since we were there. If your into Gardens thats the one to go for.


Thanks Barry, Currently traveling upto Caen for the Ferry so will stay at Villandry tomorrow night as we need to pass a bit of time on Saturday the Ferry sails at 23.00.

I just happened to be looking through the Aires book out and thought I check Facts out, perfect coincidence.

Brian


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Stanner said:


> Surely as a fifth wheeler is in effect just an articulated motorhome they should not be excluded from aires unless of course you were to uncouple and clear off in the pick-up for days on end leaving the habitation bit in the aire.
> 
> The habitation section of a fifth wheeler is much closer to being a motorhome than a towed caravan.


 My understanding on the ban of caravans is to stop "travellers" from using aires. I am sure that, were we to park up, there would not be too many complaints. However, being married to the most law abiding citizen on the planet, I doubt we will risk it


----------

